# Smoking Blue cheese.



## ak1

I'm just wondering if anyone has smoked  blue cheese and stored it for a while.

Can I do the same with blue as I do with cheddar? I've got some Valdeon from Spain, Roaring forties from Australia & the typical Danish Blue.


----------



## mowin

I get a sheeps milk blue from a local creamery.  My sister in law workes there. I've vac sealed and froze it for several months.  Tasted fine. Not sure if its recommend or not.

I have smoked it with wonderful results.  It takes the smoke faster than dense cheese like cheddar.  I go by color,  but typically I smoke it with apple for 1 1/2 - 2 hrs.


----------



## wade

There are a lot of different strengths of Blue Cheese and I find that the mild ones smoke OK. The stronger they are though the more the smoke tends to compete with the flavour of the cheese rather than compliment it.


----------



## ak1

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mr t 59874

AK1 said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone has smoked  blue cheese and stored it for a while.
> 
> Can I do the same with blue as I do with cheddar? I've got some Valdeon from Spain, Roaring forties from Australia & the typical Danish Blue.


Although they are unfamiliar to me, sounds as if you enjoy good bleus.  If smoked bleu is desired by my wife, it is crumbled and smoke is applied via the handheld for a few minutes prior to use.

T


----------



## oregon smoker

AK1 said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone has smoked  blue cheese and stored it for a while.
> 
> Can I do the same with blue as I do with cheddar? I've got some Valdeon from Spain, Roaring forties from Australia & the typical Danish Blue.


AK1,

we always have some bleu of some type around. after resting i vac seal and toss all but one piece into the freezer, that one heads to the cheese drawer til gone. once in a while i will open one up and it will have a slick/wet? feeling on the surface but the rest is ready to crumble. my theory is that particular batch/type has a higher moisture content than other bueu's i have. it does not happen often but it does pop up. all in all we have had no problems freezing. Just My Experience,

Tom


----------

